# Catering job for kidney transplant patients



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Well Well jobs arwe popping up left and right Iam obligated to get my business license ASAP.
I have a job lined up for kiney transplant patients.
75 in total.. 
They are all healthy now but I have to be very careful not to have too salty of food.
They want 4 or 5 Hors D'euvres.
Any suggestions..
It is through the hospital where I work..
Thank you for everyone's input..
Danielle


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My Mother is in need of a kidney transplant (were going thru the process now of matching) and shes' healthy now like the people you decribe. Anyway are you really sure that salt is the only thing they shouldn't eat? 

Maybe I'm wrong but I'm under the impression my Mother has a far more restrictive diet than low sodium. I don't know maybe each person is different........?


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Not too much pottassium, not to much protein etc..
Good luck with your mom..
Danielle


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I remember her telling me about protein being a problem. She has a couple other smaller health issues so I bet the other stuff she's to avoid eating is to keep the other issues under control.

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry I've gotten your question off track. Are you catering this into the hopital or is it for a meeting of some sorts....leading to the question, do you have ovens or is this a cold h.d thing? Passed or on trays?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

It may be too late - but here goes - a lost of post kidney transplant patients are on high phosphorus, low cholesterol diets. Due to related meds, they may be on low sodium diets.

Here's a link to a table with these important levels:
http://www.aakp.org/na-k-pho.htm

Of course the hospital dietitician should be able to read over your menu and check it for appropriateness as well.

Best wishes.

Lynne


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Thank you Lynne.
No it's not too late Iam embarking on the planning stages as we speak..
Thank you kindly
Danielle


----------

